# Norwegian: slettet frynsete rykte



## Grefsen

I'm not sure at all what the translation of *slettet damekeepernes frynsete rykte* would be in the following. 


*Tidligere landslagsveteran Erik Thorstvedt mener Bente Nordby har brutt flere barrierer: 

- Bente slettet damekeepernes frynsete rykte. Hun har lav feilprosent. Ingen svake punkter. Hun er veldig, veldig god, sier han.*


I looked up *slett, frynsete, og rykte* in my *ordbok* and found  "vicious, frayed, and reputation" as possible translations, which left me really confused.   


Here is my attempt at a translation skipping the words in question:


"Earlier National Team veteran Erik Thorstvedt thinks that Bente Nordby has broken several barriers:


Bente ?? women goalkeeper's ?? ?? She has a low error percentage.  She isn't a bad punter.  She is very, very good, he says."


----------



## missTK

"Slettet" is a verb, if you look up "slette" you should find "delete" or something similar. "Frynsete rykte" - I think the same expression, frayed reputation, might exist in English. Maybe I'm wrong. It's a bad or questionable reputation.


----------



## Myha

*Bente erased the frayed reputation of the women goalkeepers.* would be my suggestion. missTK is right. _slette_ is a verb.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> She isn't a bad punter.


 
I don't even know what this means, but I'm quite sure that it's not a correct translation. "(hun har) ingen svake punkter") does (here) more or less mean that she's not bad at anything, or don't have any problems (that are relevant, that is). "svake punkter" would literally translate "weak spots"


----------



## Grefsen

missTK said:


> "Slettet" is a verb, if you look up "slette" you should find "delete" or something similar.



Two of the ordbøker that I checked had *stryke ut *as the English translation for "delete," but one also had *utslette.

* However, when I checked another *ordbok, *two of the possible translations for *utslette *were "erase" and "delete."  I'm wondering if there was a typo and *utslette *should have been used instead of *slette?*


missTK said:


> "Frynsete rykte" - I think the same expression, frayed reputation, might exist in English. Maybe I'm wrong. It's a bad or questionable reputation.



The expression "frayed reputation" is used in English, but not very often.  A similar expression, "tattered reputation," is much more commonly used.


----------



## Grefsen

Myha said:


> *Bente erased the frayed reputation of the women goalkeepers.* would be my suggestion. missTK is right. _slette_ is a verb.



Your translation sounds good and is perfectly acceptable to use.  To me personally, I think it sounds just a little better to use "tattered reputation" and to drop the article in front of women goalkeepers.  Here is the translation that I'm going to go with:

"Bente erased the tattered reputation of women goalkeepers."


----------



## Myha

That sounds good to me.. LOL I'm not a translator, so I was going for the meaning of the phrase rather than something that sounded perfect.


----------



## Grefsen

Myha said:


> That sounds good to me.. LOL I'm not a translator, so I was going for the meaning of the phrase rather than something that sounded perfect.



You do a fantastic job and you have given me a lot of help recently. 

Whenever possible I will make suggestions for slight improvements in English usage as my own little way of giving something back to a forum that has helped me out so much.


----------



## Myha

That's very appreciated too  I know who to ask next time I need something then


----------



## Grefsen

Myha said:


> That's very appreciated too  I know who to ask next time I need something then



When it comes to proper English usage I'm far from perfect myself.  However, I guess I did manage to benefit (or suffer as the case may be) from growing up in a household with a father who was a high school English teacher who was constantly correcting just about every mistake I ever made.


----------

